# The Dangers Of Energy Drinks



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

So 11 in 10 minutes is the limit.. Or is it 12 in 11 minutes? 🤔


----------



## gravityfalls (Jan 1, 2021)

What a story. Too much of anything is bad.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

SgtPepper said:


>


Makes you wonder if the same thing could happen on a keto diet which mostly consists of fat...


----------



## Chriss6419 (12 mo ago)

The biggest dangers of Energy drinks are that it causes anxiety issues as well as dehydration which is not good for your health.


----------

